# Why's my 5 month old so tired lately?



## finn1217 (May 3, 2005)

Hello all! I have a 5 month old Golden who hasnt been himself lately. He's playing ok, then gets real tired and will lay down and not get up. Is this normal? Do they go through a lazy stage when they are growing??


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

This doesn't sound normal. Puppies need to sleep, but I don't remember a big change at 5 months.

Any other symptoms? How's his appetite? Bowel movements? Energy level is good you say?

Failing him having other symptoms I wouldn't be too concerned, unless it continues or gets worse. If you are concerned a vet visit wouldn't hurt.


----------



## finn1217 (May 3, 2005)

Thank you for the advice. We did go to the vet the other day after he was throwing up the day before, she thought he might have gotten into something that upset his belly or had a bug. He perked up but has since been tired after any exercise. He's eating ok, maybe he's just recovering. I'll keep an eye on him....Thanks!!


----------



## Lovesponge (May 5, 2005)

???Lyme Disease.


----------



## finn1217 (May 3, 2005)

It's funny that you say that! After I posted the initial question I found a tick on him despite the fact that we use Advantage and thought of Lyme disease. I will check it out. Thanks a lot for the suggestion.


----------



## Lovesponge (May 5, 2005)

Hows he doing?


----------



## Ina (Apr 10, 2005)

If he is only 5 months old, he'll play very strenuously for a short time, then, like a baby, fall sound asleep. So don't worry, I think this is normal. 
Large dogs and big animals such as the big cats sleep up to 70 percent of the day.

Just for information:

*Mammal Total Daily Sleep Time* (in hours):

Giraffe 1.9
Roe deer 3.09
Asiatic elephant 3.1
Pilot whale 5.3
Human 8.0
Baboon 9.4
*Dog 10-12*
Domestic cat 12.5
Laboratory rat 13.0
Lion 13.5
Bats 19.9


----------



## finn1217 (May 3, 2005)

He's doing fine, the vet said it could be a black fly bite, they have been seeing a lot of those. He has had a couple more bites in the same spot since then. As far as his energy level goes, he is back to normal. He did grow alot so I'm wondering if he was just going through a growth spurt!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

> It's funny that you say that! After I posted the initial question I found a tick on him despite the fact that we use Advantage and thought of Lyme disease. I will check it out


Just a FYI, Advantage does not protect against ticks, I would suggest using either Frontline or Advantix


----------

